# New Ruger 3-Handgun Sweepstakes Link



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Ruger giving away LCR's, SR9c's, & LCP's!!!... First I heard of it... Link to contest entry:

The Ruger® Good Things Come in 3's Sweepstakes


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I put my name in the hat.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm thinking a free gun would be nice.......

RCG


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting. :smt023


----------

